# I have arrived to this site!



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

HELLO ALL :blushed:

I am a small ESFJ. Size and Age. I might be ENFJ and I came here to find out. :crazy:

I am also Alizee's sister who came here to pester her like I always do ( she told me to write that ). :dry:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings veerya and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum veerya. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Weeeelcome to PC! 
Catchy avatar


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Maybe reading other ENFP/ESFPs postings and comparing their way of thinking to yours will help you to find it out. At least that's the way it worked for me.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Veerya. Nice to meet Alizee's little sister. :happy:


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Weeeelcome to PC!
> Catchy avatar


Thankyou :laughing:
The guy on yours is hot too :tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

veerya said:


> Thankyou :laughing:
> The guy on yours is hot too :tongue:


Thank you very much and welcome to the world of Dean Winchester (aka Jensen Ackles) from Supernatural. (in case you wanna look him up =P)
Anyways. *makes place for the others**grin*


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

Schattenjaeger said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Maybe reading other ENFP/ESFPs postings and comparing their way of thinking to yours will help you to find it out. At least that's the way it worked for me.


Thankyou :happy:
I am now reading all the profiles. But I still think I am ESFJ till now roud:



java_monkey said:


> Hello and welcome, Veerya. Nice to meet Alizee's little sister. :happy:


Nice to meet friends of Alizee *sneaky sneaky*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Huffs and Puffs. Seriously. :wink:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome. You have one cool sister.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

God I hope you are ESFJ 

Your sister is funny looking :shocked:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Res said:


> Welcome. You have one cool sister.


I don't think that's the best entrance to win her heart =P just sayin.



TreeBob said:


> Your sister is funny looking :shocked:


Can this thread be NOT about me?


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. What's the relationship between you and your sister like?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

alizée said:


> I don't think that's the best entrance to win her heart =P just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> Can this thread be NOT about me?


My attempt was to see how easily she got upset and defensible. Not EVERYTHING is about you. Just most :laughing:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

alizée said:


> I don't think that's the best entrance to win her heart =P just saying.


Oh :shocked: I was convinced I had already won it.


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

alizée said:


> Huffs and Puffs. Seriously. :wink:


Thank me for coming here like TreeBob did :angry::angry: He is my best friend now! And you leave the room!!!



Res said:


> Welcome. You have one cool sister.


I'm cooler. :tongue:



TreeBob said:


> God I hope you are ESFJ
> 
> Your sister is funny looking :shocked:


Do you like ESFJs? I was warned about being a hated type :bored:

Funny? You don't know how she looks like by the way :tongue: I saw her funny, the picture she has here is very cute because it looks like me :bored::bored:


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello, welcome. What's the relationship between you and your sister like?


 
We're best friends :happy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

veerya said:


> Thank me for coming here like TreeBob did :angry::angry: He is my best friend now! And you leave the room!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My best friend is an ESFJ. He just registered here although he isn't responding much yet. This site just needs more sensors in general.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Res said:


> Oh :shocked: I was convinced I had already won it.


I mean hers ...


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

alizée said:


> I mean hers ...


Yeah, that's what I meant. I didn't even have to post. I expected the second she saw my name to mercifully fall in love with me. Duh. Get it together, girl.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> My best friend is an ESFJ. He just registered here although he isn't responding much yet. This site just needs more sensors in general.


This reminds me of a funny story about the ESTP I know being best friends with an ESFJ... but that's for another time.

Btw, veerya is sitting beside me asking me about every one of you guys ... I think this is what they called *forced gossip* :sad:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome to the forum! cute avatar btw


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

alizée said:


> This reminds me of a funny story about the ESTP I know being best friends with an ESFJ... but that's for another time.
> 
> Btw, veerya is sitting beside me asking me about every one of you guys ... I think this is what they called *forced gossip* :sad:


Oh no there goes our short friendship :crying:

Tell me the story in PM :mellow:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Res said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. I didn't even have to post. I expected the second she saw my name to mercifully fall in love with me. Duh. Get it together, girl.


So I'm already shunned the moment she stepped in the room :frustrating: Typical.

</ploy on emotions>


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

alizée said:


> Btw, veerya is sitting beside me asking me about every one of you guys ... I think this is what they called *forced gossip* :sad:


*gets really self-conscious*

Hey, you, no not Leila, you, her sister - veerya. If you take anything away from this intro thread, your sister is as cruel as they come. Oh yeah, I totally drowned your Fs with that comment roud:


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

Munchies said:


> welcome to the forum! cute avatar btw


You're cute *yummmmy*


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Oh no there goes our short friendship :crying:
> 
> Tell me the story in PM :mellow:


No I still like you alot :laughing:



Res said:


> *gets really self-conscious*
> 
> Hey, you, no not Leila, you, her sister - veerya. If you take anything away from this intro thread, your sister is as cruel as they come. Oh yeah, I totally drowned your Fs with that comment roud:


I don't understand :shocked:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

veerya said:


> We're best friends :happy:


That's cool. But I bet you guys do have your arguments...


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

veerya said:


> You're cute *yummmmy*


haha nice, 10 points for chris


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome to the show


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> That's cool. But I bet you guys do have your arguments...


we make up after them. :crazy: 

we were very close and used to talk all the time before she joined this site and is talking to you guys instead. :dry:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, now you can join in on the conversations... :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Munchies said:


> haha nice, 10 points for chris


You look like Chaning Tatum.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

veerya said:


> we make up after them. :crazy:
> 
> we were very close and used to talk all the time before she joined this site and is talking to you guys instead. :dry:


so this is a way to get closer to your sister then, or?


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

alizée said:


> You look like Chaning Tatum.


haha yeh :crazy:


----------



## veerya (Jul 15, 2009)

slowriot said:


> so this is a way to get closer to your sister then, or?


 
I want to know what she is doing


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

good shes an extrovert then :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

veerya said:


> I want to know what she is doing


You should join in on our IRC/Windows Live chats sometime. That's where all the fun is that. Plus, it wouldn't be awkward at all if you and your sister were in an online chat room on two different computers in the same house. :crazy:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Veerya!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

veerya said:


> we were very close and used to talk all the time before she joined this site and is talking to you guys instead. :dry:


I'm willing to take an unreasonably large portion of the credit for that one. You can blame it on my natural gravitas and implacable wit. In fact, I'd even go so far as to say that you should be careful if you don't want to be pulled in deeply alongside her.

Alternatively, I'm full of crap again and you should overlook this message entirely.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

awww pianopraze melts my cold heart!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

 Old Topic


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Trope said:


> I'm willing to take an unreasonably large portion of the credit for that one. You can blame it on my natural gravitas and implacable wit. In fact, I'd even go so far as to say that you should be careful if you don't want to be pulled in deeply alongside her.
> 
> Alternatively, I'm full of crap again and you should overlook this message entirely.


I think she has heard about you enough to know that message contains an element of truth :tongue:

Anyways, I think the ESFJ description was too rough on her >.>


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome! Or, marhaban! (Ask your sister.)



Trope said:


> I'm willing to take an unreasonably large portion of the credit for that one. You can blame it on my natural gravitas and implacable wit. In fact, I'd even go so far as to say that you should be careful if you don't want to be pulled in deeply alongside her.
> 
> Alternatively, I'm full of crap again and you should overlook this message entirely.


Did you just pull a liar's paradox on her? 

That aside, the first paragraph is freakishly true. Run before you reach his event horizon! :tongue:


----------



## Buffichar (Jul 14, 2009)

welcome :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Shenandoah said:


> Did you just pull a liar's paradox on her?


That's my all time favorite paradox. The potentialities are endless.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

The liar's paradox did deal a powerful blow to the foundations of mathematical logic, so one must respect that kind of power.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

veerya said:


> HELLO ALL :blushed:
> 
> I am a small ESFJ. Size and Age. I might be ENFJ and I came here to find out. :crazy:
> 
> I am also Alizee's sister who came here to pester her like I always do ( she told me to write that ). :dry:


Hi there


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :happy:


----------

